# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  زغاريت للبنات ( بس ما تضحكن علي )

## محمد العزام

*أجمل الزغاريد الشامية* 
إنّ الزغاريد كثيرة جداً في الشام وأطرافها، وكثيراً ما نجد الزغرودة الواحدة تقال في محافظات عدة من حيث أنها ترتبط بتراثنا الشعبي أولاً وأخيراً، وقد تتغير فيها بعض الكلمات للتوازن بين منطقة وأخرى، إلى أنها تبقى بحد ذاتها زغرودة تعبر عن الأفراح خاصة وعن الأتراح أحياناً، إذ هي جزء من الأغنية الشعبية ولكنها جزء منفرد وأنموذج خاص منها، وقد جُمع في هذا القسم زغاريد خاصة بالعروس فقط، وهي كما يلي:

أويها خطوة خطوة وع مهلك
أويها يقبروني محلا هالعينين
أويها قومي تنقلي ع الدرب
أويها وطقت قلوب العدوين
أويها تنقلي يا نور العين
أويها خطوة خطوة وخطوتين
لي لي لي لي ليش 

أويها وحصّنتك بياسين
أويها يا زهرة البساتين
أويها يا مصحف صغير مطوي
أويها يا عروسة السلاطين

لي لي لي لي ليش 

أويها يا عروس قيمي هالغطا وارميه
أويها يسعد يلي حبوك ويلي سعا فيه
أويها هالوجه دورة قمر والعين تغزل فيه
أويها والخصر شلة حرير والعريس ساح فيه

لي لي لي لي ليش 

أويها لبست الأبيض ومرقت بالوادي
أويها اصطادها يا غزيّل إن كنت صيادي
أويها اصطادها يا غزيّل من بين رفقاتها
أويها مين يلي علمك صيد الغزلاني؟

لي لي لي لي ليش 

أويها طْلعتْ لعندك لآخد دوا للعين
أويها نْزلتْ من عندك أعمى من التنتين
أويها لا أنا قتيل واحد ولا أنا قتيل تنتين
أويها أنا قتيل الحواجب فوق هدب العين

لي لي لي لي ليش 

أويها يا عروس بيضا عم تقطف حب الرمان
أويها والمسك بجيابها عم يفوح ريحان
أويها ما قلتلك يا عريس عروستك ما لها تاني
أويها أنت ثريا بالسما وهي الكوكب التاني

لي لي لي لي ليش 

أويها شو أكلت أمك لجابتك حلوة
أويها أكلت القلب والمعلاق والكلوة
أويها يا عروستنا شو حطت ع راسها
أويها حطت زهور وياسمين وفلة

لي لي لي لي ليش 

أويها يا عروس ارفعي راسك
أويها ولا تستقلي بناسك
أويها والوردة حمرة خدودك
أويها والياسمين هو فراشك

لي لي لي لي ليش 

أويها عصفور عالدالية والبلبل عم يترغلو
أويها ويَلّي بياخد بنت الأكابر الله يسهلّو
أويها لروح لأبو العريس وقف وقلو
أويها وعروستنا بتسوى عسكرك كلو

لي لي لي لي ليش 








وبالمرة ممكن نعملها مسابقة للزغاريت اللي عندو زغرودة يفقعها هون قصدي يحطها هون  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

[align=center] 
ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه صحيح 
بس انا مابعرف ازغرد 
اسفه اكتير 


يعطيك الف عافيه على الطرح الفريد من نوعه 

بانتظار جديدك باذن الله 
[/align]

----------


## المتميزة

اويها غلينا قهوة
اويها طلعت مره
اويها اللي ما تفرحلك يا محمد  :Db465236ff: 
اويها تيجي عليها الضره



اويها البس بيقول نو 
اويها والكلب بيقول عو
اويها ويلي ما بتحبك يا محمد 
اويها ما يطلع عليها الضو

لا تنسى تعزمني يوم عرسك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## محمد العزام

> اويها غلينا قهوة
> اويها طلعت مره
> اويها اللي ما تفرحلك يا محمد 
> اويها تيجي عليها الضره
> 
> 
> 
> اويها البس بيقول نو 
> اويها والكلب بيقول عو
> ...


 


أويها........ يا المتميزة  يا شمعة المنتدى
أويها...........يا فل وزهر وندى
أويها......... وحصوه بعين للي ما بيصلي على النبي 
أويها...........كلنا إلك يا المتميزة فدى 





ولا يهمك رح اعزمك على العرس بس رح تصبري كثير  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

> أويها........ يا المتميزة يا شمعة المنتدى
> أويها...........يا فل وزهر وندى
> أويها......... وحصوه بعين للي ما بيصلي على النبي 
> أويها...........كلنا إلك يا المتميزة فدى 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ولا يهمك رح اعزمك على العرس بس رح تصبري كثير


شو هاد كلو 
اويها  اويها  :Db465236ff: 
وان شاء الله ما راح يكون بعيد العرس 
لكان لمين بيروحو الزغاريت ؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

> شو هاد كلو 
> اويها اويها 
> وان شاء الله ما راح يكون بعيد العرس 
> لكان لمين بيروحو الزغاريت ؟؟؟؟


 



مش عارف لمين 

عجبوكي يعني بنفع اكون بنت  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

> مش عارف لمين .........
> 
> عجبوكي يعني بنفع اكون بنت


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

:Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------

